# Well well well . Wouldn't you just know it .



## mmcmdl (Aug 5, 2021)

Had to replace a linear bearing on one of the lines tonight . The bearing is marked Thomson which makes quite a bit of products . Look it up on the net to find this ...............





__





						Danaher buys Thomson Industries for $165m - Drives and Controls Magazine
					

Drives and Controls Magazine:          The Danaher Corporation is buying the privately owned linear motion giant Thomson Industries for $165m, plus an extra amount depending on Thomson`s future performance. Danaher plans to merge Thomson with its own linear component and actuator businesses to...




					drivesncontrols.com
				




We're buying bearings from ourselves !


----------



## Aukai (Aug 5, 2021)

How much is the mark up for in house consumption  ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 5, 2021)

Aukai said:


> How much is the mark up for in house consumption  ?


Alot , if we can even get them . We rank low on the totem pole when it comes to products between sister companies . Hard to get things back and forth from plant to plant even when they're next door .


----------



## Aukai (Aug 5, 2021)

No profit margin , your screwed


----------



## ddickey (Aug 5, 2021)

It should be a ton. Always a good way to reduce taxed profits.


----------



## MikeInOr (Aug 5, 2021)

Better inform your CEO that your purchase order was for a Thompson Bearing not the whole Thompson Bearing company.  Some times the Accounting department just interprets the purchase order all wrong!


----------

